# Official New Style Fix/Bug List



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This is the list of everything I have left to fix.

It's roughly in priority order.

Thanks to everyone who has emailed/PM'd alerting me to issues.

I'll update this list as things get done and add to it when necessary. If there's anything missing please let me know.


Add in navigation breadcrumb which shows which forum a thread is in

Reinstate top stats (with functioning arrow to jump to first unread post)

Tone down the brightness on threads view pages

Create hidden Gaming section

Correct the contrast issues which make some text unreadable

Further improve the spacing to make the page easier to scan

Replace the New/Read Thread icons.

Sort out the Reputation icons/squares and messages

Separate the Sticky threads more from the main threads

Fix the spacing around smileys when creating new posts

Update the logo

Reinstate the 'Posts new/unread' notice


L


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

*cough* html embedding everywhere *cough*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> *cough* html embedding everywhere *cough*


When you were offline, there was quite a big spam attack exploiting the HTML to redirect to other sites etc, was major pain in ar$e, presume this is why turned off - trying to make secure :confused1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

weeman said:


> *cough* html embedding everywhere *cough*





rs007 said:


> When you were offline, there was quite a big spam attack exploiting the HTML to redirect to other sites etc, was major pain in ar$e, presume this is why turned off - trying to make secure :confused1:


rs007 is correct, it has been disabled for security reasons.

However, with this new version of the forum it shouldn't be necessary. When you make a post there is now a new video icon (it looks like a small green film strip). Click this, paste in the URL to the video and it should automatically embed.

L


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

EY39fkmqKBM[/MEDIA]]





Edit - well that was a fail - tried to embed a video of a ginger dick head to annoy weeman :lol:

But I failed

I will leave now, banished, to walk the arid deserts of fail-land, on my own, for ever more

Tell RK I loved her the best I could,

I bid you all adieu


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheerio :mellow:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Quick update so everyone knows what's happening..

Since moving to the latest version of vBulletin (the forum software) there have been 3 more upgrades. One of these is quite a significant update and should fix some of the issues we have.

I need to wait until next week before I can upgrade to the latest version but it should mean that the Forum/Thread breadcrumb links and the front page Top 10 stats will both be back soon.

L


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Lorian


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

IE8 is still locking up for me. Stuff is loading like googleads and about:blank in the IE taskbar and if I bring up task manager CPU is going at upto 100%. No issue with any other sites. Am using firefox for this site atm.

EDIT have just gone back to IE8 after making this post and it seems to be OK, so the issue seems to be with loading the site for a couple of minutes. HTH.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ba baracuss said:


> IE8 is still locking up for me. Stuff is loading like googleads and about:blank in the IE taskbar and if I bring up task manager CPU is going at upto 100%. No issue with any other sites. Am using firefox for this site atm.
> 
> EDIT have just gone back to IE8 after making this post and it seems to be OK, so the issue seems to be with loading the site for a couple of minutes. HTH.


Do you have the site bookmarked in IE?

Someone else found that deleting it and re-bookmarking the front page solved the issue.

L


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheers for hard work so far Lorian, especially since it isn't like any of us are paying for the pleasure of using the site.

Have noticed a couple of periods where the site has went "dead" even though my internet connection has been fine with other sites etc, so had assumed updates and tweaks have been going on in the background.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lorian said:


> Do you have the site bookmarked in IE?
> 
> Someone else found that deleting it and re-bookmarking the front page solved the issue.
> 
> L


I do, and just tried your suggestion, which seems to have worked - thanks.

Any idea why, just out of interest?


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Quick one tha will not effect everyone but does effect a fair few of us on here:

iPad users cannot see embedded YouTube content at all. Shows up as if nothing has been posted at all apart from the writing in the post.

Used to be able to see the content and it would load up in the YouTube app to watch but now it is as described.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

You might want to look at the ispy plugin if your having trouble getting back the latest threads mod on the main forum page.

It does require a click but it looks nice

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=233759

It works with vbullitin 4.x


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Bring back the original UK - M is what i say


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

I am sad to say this site has become a browser hog, takes 10 minutes to load then jumps around, I agree with the above bring back the old site and limit the links that can be posted


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ciscogaz said:


> I am sad to say this site has become a browser hog, takes 10 minutes to load then jumps around, I agree with the above bring back the old site and limit the links that can be posted


Delete your saved bookmark and recreate it. That will solve the load time issue.

L


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

Cheers Lorian


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheers for tweaks Lorian, I was lost (literally  ) without breadcrumb trail, and glad to see the top panel back!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like traffic is increasing already.

I've not been on much lately do to the difficult navigation, glad it's all sorted now. :thumbup1:


----------



## Not_Arnie (Nov 14, 2010)

When writing a post if you use *bold* first, when you want to use another like underline the underline will go to the start of the post ie not where you want it.

I noticed this when writing my log


----------

